# Floor Outlets



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Let's say you want to cut out for a floor box...
You're working by yourself and no one is at the home to assist...

Without using the "coat hanger" bit or other small diameter bit...

What is a good way to find under the floor where you need to cut out to make sure it is clear to cut/drill?

I ask this because I would normally drill up against the baseboard with the coat hanger bit, but I wouldn't want to do that in the middle of the room with expensive hardwood floors.

Any tips/tricks for this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What are you wanting to avoid? Floor joists? Look for the ductwork.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Let's say you want to cut out for a floor box...
> You're working by yourself and no one is at the home to assist...
> 
> Without using the "coat hanger" bit or other small diameter bit...
> ...


Decide where you want the box and and take lots of measurements.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What are you wanting to avoid? Floor joists? Look for the ductwork.


I can usually find the joists with a stud finder. It's things like plumbing or anything that might be between the joists or attached to it.

In the past I have had the home owner tap the floor while I was underneath so I could locate the spot.

I'm not sure there will be anyone home to help with this job.

Just thought there might be some way to do this alone. Sort of like one of them gizmos that help determine where a drill bit will exit when drilling from inside to outside.

Or just some things you guys might have used for this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would use a cut-up wire coat hanger and drill along the seam between two courses of the wood floor, right where two pieces meet. That way, there's not much to patch if there's something in the way. A little putty and you're good to go.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I find a floor register and measure. It means a few trips up and down but...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

In the past I've found a defect in the wood, such as a split or a loose joint and drilled there, measured as needed using it as a reference.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I carry 1/16 X 6" bits and drill down in a crack of the wood flooring...

Also have steel rods 1/16 X 18" to push through the hole when there is insulation involved.. 

I use the rod or drill bit as a landmark to map out where I want to drill my hole...

I know you said ways other than using drill bits... but that is my MO for a long time...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sprinkle a couple of cups of dried rice on the floor, have an apprentice knock on the flooring in a good spot with a hammer from below while you observe where the rice dances the most from above. Then clean up your mess afterwards dagommit.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If you're alone use this. I have one and its worth every penny.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> *Sprinkle a couple of cups of dried rice on the floor*, have an apprentice knock on the flooring in a good spot with a hammer from below while you observe where the rice dances the most from above. Then clean up your mess afterwards dagommit.


mike did an old timer teach you that?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> mike did an old timer teach you that?



But wait, I'm the old-timer..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Insulation hangers work well, but I'll have to check out that drill spotter.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just do it Long Island style, start cutting exactly where they want it, and then cut a chunk of the joist it lands out too.


----------



## mikhen (Jan 11, 2013)

Lots of measurements. Although, that drill spotter is interesting, but for $250 I can't justify it till I see it in action.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mikhen said:


> Lots of measurements. Although, that drill spotter is interesting, but for $250 I can't justify it till I see it in action.


I have bought two. They work up to 4 ft apart. The nice thing is if you're in an attic. The arrows lead you to the spot above the target from about 6 feet away. It tones to help you, plus the lights. I should try to make a video of how it works.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

backstay said:


> I have bought two. They work up to 4 ft apart. The nice thing is if you're in an attic. The arrows lead you to the spot above the target from about 6 feet away. It tones to help you, plus the lights. I should try to make a video of how it works.



Well, I guess you should make that video.
I'll be watching for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skipintime (Mar 25, 2013)

You could ask a buddy to stop by and give you a hand! Hint! Hint!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I need to do a floor box at my house. I'm just gonna pick a spot and f**king go for it :thumbup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> But wait, I'm the old-timer..


old..?..when Mike was an apprentice the Dead Sea was only ill...


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Locate area*

I have used a" Magnetic Mouse "They cost =$50 - These work in insulation without tearing it up to bad. They have saved $100s on old house rewires.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> But wait, I'm the old-timer..


 
:001_huh: 



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

